# New Audi A3 Photos Leaked Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Photos of the new Audi A3 have leaked today ahead of their reveal in Geneva in two weeks. Releasing photos ahead of a show, especially of production cars, is common practice at manufacturers like Audi and we just saw the RS 4 photos slip out in similar fashion last week. More than likely, that these photos popped up today by some eager press suggests that we'll see even more photos and textual details by tonight. For now, we're left with these shots of what looks like a 3-door in S-line trim and an interior matching the one on display at CES back in January.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Those familiar with this website likely already know but it bears repeating that the new A3 will be based on the Volkswagen Group's new modular transverse matrix (MQB) architecture. Sportback, cabriolet an sedan models are expected to follow within the next year.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










See the remaining A3 shots in our * 2012 GENEVA MOTOR SHOW PHOTO GALLERY *. 

We found these leaked on a Russian automotive website * HERE. *


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Makes the Mk6 Golf look absolutely fabulous by comparison.


----------



## moabite (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic - can't wait to see the sedan!


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Different But Not Better*

When I compare the changes between the Concept and the leaked photos of the new A3, I see a different car. Basically everywhere you look, something's been modified from the Concept. Not enough to change the car's character, but enough to wonder why the change? There's some differences- not all of them are good and some (lower fascia) are merely ok.










The "leaked" pre-Geneva reveal photo of the production A3 (MQB)










The Concept A3 Sedan debuted at last year's Geneva Show.

For example, the grille is shaped a bit differently, and the grille strakes have less detail. Just little touches that throw off what I thought was a perfect realization of Audi's design ethos- one that has as much to do with the proportion of one element to another as any other visual consideration. 

Just not feeling this yet. Still, I'm going to watch what happens with the sedan. Maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

My guess would be that we're going to see some differentiation in the sedan version versus the 3-door and 5-door versions on the A3. Another thing to keep in mind is that compared to the Sportback, the 3-door version of the A3 has always looked a bit frumpy for some reason - just some odd proportions.

I really hope Audi will sharpen the front of the sedan a bit more from what we've seen in the 3-door photos released so far. It looks nice, but it definitely lacks a bit of the polish of the concept. 

With no data to prove it other than the photo listed above I would say that it looks like the production 3-door is a bit narrower than the concept sedan shown last year - at least from the angles in those pictures.


----------



## 4Circle (Feb 23, 2012)

As for me, I find it very nice. The Audi design is very beautiful and represents a nice continuity. 

Nevertheless, I am a bit disappointed that Audi renounces to full LED headlights on the next A3 (as the A3 concept, A6, R8, ...). This will probably be an option ? Also, it is sad to know that the hatchback versions will not be available in America.

4Circle


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

*MORE!*

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/leaked-images-of-the-2013-audi-a3/#photo-4837529/

Not a whole lot more


----------

